# Full Android Market?



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone figured out a way to access all of the Android Market on the stock ROM? I'm frustrated with the lack of facebook, angry birds rio, etc. I know I could access everything when I had CM7 on it, but right now that's a little too buggy.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

What's buggy in cm7? Hasn't bothered me yet. But any who. Modifying the build prop should do it... haven't tried tho maybe others have

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## mfungah (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm assuming you would need to modify the device fingerprint in the build.prop if you're using the Android Market, you're out of luck on the "Amazon Appstore" though.


----------



## jendol (Jan 1, 2012)

I find installing market opener (link to android market) after rooting your fire s good enough option


----------



## enkode (Jan 1, 2012)

DrPepperLives said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to access all of the Android Market on the stock ROM? I'm frustrated with the lack of facebook, angry birds rio, etc. I know I could access everything when I had CM7 on it, but right now that's a little too buggy.


you ever find any info on this?? im getting quite frustrated as well.. ive tried many different routes, but none are working for me.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't found a solution other than using a different ROM. :/ I wish I had the knowledge to change a buildprop but I don't really know what I'm doing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

jendol said:


> I find installing market opener (link to android market) after rooting your fire s good enough option


This

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------

